# Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??



## Amlug_celebren (13. Juni 2008)

*Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Also, rein aus Spass hat ein Kumpel von mir sich mal nen Öl-PC überlegt zu kaufen, nunja, da ich mir aber die Nachteile schon durchgelesen hab, dachte ich mir, eine Öl-Wakü wäre doch auch nicht schlecht, selbstverständlich mit der stärkeren Pumpe... Aber das sollte doch durchaus mehr Kühlleistung bringen, und wenn es ausläuft dann ist wenigstens nix im Eimer wegen nem Kurzschlus, und das verölte gut das ist dann nervig aber so schlimm dann auch net, denke ich mal, wie wenn alles im Arsch ist...
Ich dachte zuerst an ne Thermaltake Bigwater 745 notfalls mit ner Laing Pumpe, falls die normale mit Öl net funzt.
Mein Thema ist das ich bei Lan-Party-Transporten vor Wasser ziemlich respekt habe, da da leicht was kaputtgeht, desshalb die Idee mit dem Öl.
In Konkurrenz steht natürlich ein IFX-14 von Thermalright gegen diese Kombination, den ich mir eher wegen dem Transportgewicht lieber kaufen würde, aber ich frage mich natürlich ist so ne Wakü mit Öl net wesentlich leistungsfähiger, und der Preis von 30-70 Euro mehr wäre dann doch gut investiert!??, oder?
SOllte ich das Thema eigentlich eher unter den Extremkühlmethoden posten?? oder ist das hier okay?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Öl hat im vergleich mit Wasser eine wesentlich niedrigere Fließgeschwindigkeit, eine kleinere Wärmekapazität und die Sauerei wenn es aus läuft ist 20mal größer.
Nimm Wasser und gut ist's.


----------



## DanielX (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Ich denke mal das würde nicht viel bringen da selbst in einem Automotor das Öl nur zum schmierren genommen wird und nicht zum Kühlen, dafür gibt es ja extra noch ein Wasserkühlsystem.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Die Idee ist nicht so dolle. Wie Olstyle scho gesagt hat die Viskosität ist geringer und die Wärmekapzität auch (ca. um die Hälfte). Zwar hat Öl einen höheren Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten als Wasser aber das bringt nicht all zu viel, wenn die Fließgeschwindigkeit nicht erhöht wird. Das ÖL kann zwar schneller Wärme aufnehmen und abgeben wie Wasser aber dafür kann es weniger Wärme aufnehmen. Und durch die geringere Viskosität wird die Transportgeschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu Wasser gemindert 
Der einzige Vorteil den man durch das Öl hätte: man könnte die Öltemperatur unter 0 °C bringen ohne das es gefriert allerdings wird das Öl dadurch noch zähflüssiger. 

btw. destiliertes Wasser leitet auch kein Strom 

MFG


----------



## Fifadoc (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

najaaa, ich kann mich den vorrednern nur anschließen.

jedoch gibt Rain_in_may84 genau die Rahmenbedinungen an, die man bräuchte, damit es besser wird.
also erstmal eine sehr starke pumpe mit viel druck um den die fließgeschwindigkeit hoch zu halten, oder entsprechend dicke schläuche und einen riesen kühlkörper um die wärme schnell auf möglichst viel öl zu verteilen.

das mit dem destilieren wasser stimmt zwar, aber dafür müsste das wasser 100% destiliert sein, also komplett salzfrei... das ist in der praxis eher selten, somit leitet selbst das destilierte wasser in den meisten fällen noch ein wenig.


----------



## DanielX (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

1. Öl ist bei ca. 0°C mehr eine Melasse als eine Flüssigkeit. ^^

2. Selbst wen 100% destiliertes Wasser ausläüft wird dieses aufgrund von Staub und jeglichen anderen Partikeln sofort leitend (Ionisation).


----------



## ReNeY (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> btw. destiliertes Wasser leitet auch kein Strom
> 
> MFG





klar leitet destiliertes Wasser, aber nicht bei schwacher Stromstärke


----------



## Amlug_celebren (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Mist, und ich dachte fast das wäre ne gute Idee...
Aber egal, dann lass ich das mit der Wakü, und leg mir den IFX-14 zu,
Ist zwar net so"cool" aber sollte locker reichen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*



ReNeY schrieb:


> klar leitet destiliertes Wasser, aber nicht bei schwacher *Stromstärke*



Jopa irgendwann leitet alles (mehr oder weniger) selbst die Luft leitet ab einer bestimmten Spannung.
Und das es leitet bzw. über lange Strecken leitet liegt nicht an der Stromstärke (A) sondern an der Spannung (V). Sonst würden sich Haufenweise Schweißer jeden Tag umbringen, weil die mit Strömen über 200 Ampere arbeiten 

@ Amlug_celebren
Du kannst ja ganz einfach Wasser zur Kühlung nehmen anstatt Öl 

MFG


----------



## exa (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

also destiliertes wasser kann in den meisten fällen schon in den pc laufen ohne das was passiert, nur selbst wenn man destilietes wasser einfüllt, bleibt das nicht lange so, da kommen dann kupferpartikel rein und so weiter, ich hab mal gesehen da hats einer ausgetestet und ein komplettes glas wasser in den pc gekippt, während der lief, da is nix passiert...


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Öl hat im vergleich mit Wasser eine wesentlich niedrigere Fließgeschwindigkeit, eine kleinere Wärmekapazität und die Sauerei wenn es aus läuft ist 20mal größer.
> Nimm Wasser und gut ist's.


 
Kurz und knackig  Kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## AMDSempron (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

man könnte auch theoretisch Ethanol nehmen, das neigt zwar auch zur Autoprotolyse, allerdings entstehen nicht so schnell Ionen, da sich nicht so schnell Wasserstoffbrücken wegen der C+H Gruppe.  Es gab schon Freaks die ham nen PC komplett (außer Platte) in Wasser getaucht, der PC lief auch 5 Minuten bis zum Kurzschluss. bei Ethanol müsste es deshalb theoretisch besser gehen. Temperaturen unter 0C° gehen damit auch recht gut.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Thanx, naja, ich werde trotzdem die Lukü nehmen, hört sich besser an, und der Preis ist ja auch etwas "schöner", die Leistung sollte reichen, ansonsten hau ich halt noch ein paar Lüfter rein, stört mich eh net so stark, und ein IFX-14 mit 3 Slipstream 1900rpm dürfte ner kleinen Wakü durchaus Konkurrenz machen.
Meine Entscheidung ist fürs erste gefallen, vielleicht in einiger Zukunft mit nem Nehalem ändert sie sich noch, halte ich aber für unwarscheinlich.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> ein IFX-14 mit 3 Slipstream 1900rpm dürfte ner kleinen Wakü durchaus Konkurrenz machen.


Wenn du so Lautstärkeresistent bist dass dir 3*1900RPM nichts aus machen brauchst du natürlich nicht unbedingt eine Wakü.
Ich glaube da würde mir auf dauer der Kopf platzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> man könnte auch theoretisch Ethanol nehmen, ...



wenn dann kann man auch gleich reine kohlenwasserstoffe nehmen, da gibts keine autoprotolyse und weniger aggressiv sind sie auch 
das problem ist aber einfach, dass man mit 20-30l hochenzüdlicher und leicht ausgasender flüssigkeit hantiert...


----------



## klefreak (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wenn dann kann man auch gleich reine kohlenwasserstoffe nehmen, da gibts keine autoprotolyse und weniger aggressiv sind sie auch
> das problem ist aber einfach, dass man mit 20-30l hochenzüdlicher und leicht ausgasender flüssigkeit hantiert...



also 20-30l hat keine normale Waserkühlung 

lg Klem


----------



## AMDSempron (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*



klefreak schrieb:


> also 20-30l hat keine normale Waserkühlung
> 
> lg Klem


ich meinte aber auch, den ganzen PC mit Ethanol zu füllen 

@ruyven_macaran:
Die Kohlen-Wasserstoffe sind aber besser brennbar und, zumindest die mit kurzen Ketten, ziemlich flüchtig. bei den mit längeren is die Viskosität nich mehr so dolle, wenn man Hexan nimmt is das schon ziemlich dickflüssig, fast schon wie ein leichtes Öl. Wenn man mit Alkoholen exerimentiert kann jan ja theoretisch auch Hexanol oder so nehmen, die sind auch hydrophob wegen der langen C H Gruppe, bilden also keine Wasserstoffbrücken


----------



## killer89 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> ich meinte aber auch, den ganzen PC mit Ethanol zu füllen
> 
> @ruyven_macaran:
> Die Kohlen-Wasserstoffe sind aber besser brennbar und, zumindest die mit kurzen Ketten, ziemlich flüchtig. bei den mit längeren is die Viskosität nich mehr so dolle, wenn man Hexan nimmt is das schon ziemlich dickflüssig, fast schon wie ein leichtes Öl. Wenn man mit Alkoholen exerimentiert kann jan ja theoretisch auch Hexanol oder so nehmen, die sind auch hydrophob wegen der langen C H Gruppe, bilden also keine Wasserstoffbrücken


Bin ich hier im Chemieforum gelandet? 
Also ich würd auch Wakü mit Wasser vorziehen, obwohl ich auch schon Mods gesehen hab, da war der ganze Rechner in Öl, sah aus wie Frittenfett :

MfG


----------



## AMDSempron (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Hehe, das bereden wir doch grade, du musst das halt verstehn.
Das Problem bei Frittenfett is, dass es so furchtbar zähflüssig ist, denn dann ist die "Belüftung" nich mehr so toll, die Lüfter kommen nich mit dem Zeugs klar, gibt auch vllt. Alternativen steht da. außerdem: Guck mal was passiert, wenn frittenöl kalt wird, dann den Rechner starten


----------



## killer89 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Ich wollte auch nur mit meiner Aussage andeuten, dass es etwas "menschenfreundlicher" sein könnte, also für Leute, die nich sone Peilung von Chemie haben XD ich hab zuletzt vor 2 Jahren den Kram gemacht, aber ich kanns trotzdem nich mehr... (und ich hatte ne 1 in Chemie  )
Ich bin mir auch nich ganz sicher obs Frittenfett war, sah jedenfalls so aus, kann aber auch Olivenöl oder so gewesen sein... 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

@amdsempron:
meinte schon etwas längerkettige - und bist du dir bei hexan sicher? 
siedepunkt von 70°, flammpunkt 31° war eigentlich nicht das ziel, ich dachte eher an jenseits von decan (das immer noch ne geringere viskosität als wasser hat - abgesehen davon, dass man mit pumpen arbeiten kann)
ethanol bei dann vielleicht 40° ist imho jedenfalls zu flüchtig und zu leicht entzündlich.

@killer: nachfragen oder googeln, wenn man nichts versteht


----------



## TobiasClaren (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Öl betreiben??*

Evtl. interessiert es ja andere Googler, statt Öl in die Wasserkühlung zu füllen, kann man es auch auf die Elektronik "schmieren".
Es gab ja vor Jahren TV-Sendungen, da wurde ein ganzer TV etc. in einem Aquarium versenkt, und der lief.
Die werden so etwas wie Talamex WP 100 verwendet haben. Gibt es auch für "Marine"-Zustände, Salzwasserfest. Ob man es "braucht" ist eine Sache, je nach Preisunterschied kann man es aber auch einfach nehmen.
Wenn man damit die Elektronik in einem Smartphone behandelt, ist ein Falls ins Wasser auch noch kein Totalschaden, eher gar keiner. Ein Telefon mit herausnehmbarem Akku wäre natürlich trotzdem sicherer, wenn es passiert.

Was die Oberfläche des Mainboard angeht, die scheint ja überall versiegelt zu sein, also die Leiterbahnen.
Das Sprühzeug also in alle Anschlüsse. Wohl auch den Sockel, die Unterseite der CPU, die PCIe-Steckplätze, Stromanschluss etc.. Netzteil von innen nicht vergessen.
Auch Laufwerke etc..
Denn bei Kontakt soll der Film an der Stelle nicht wirken bzw. verdrängt werden.
Ob das ein Problem zwischen Sockel und CPU und bei Steckkarten oder RAM ist, weiß Ich nicht. Also bezüglich Widerstand.
Wenn nicht, wäre es zusammen mit destiliertem Wasser wohl das Beste was man machen kann.
Hersteller könnten die Flächen an denen das Wasser vorbeifließt auch noch mit einem Kunststoff überziehen.
Dann wird auch die leitendwerdung des Wasser verlangsamt oder verhindert.


----------

